# Power not going off on shutdown



## michaelrmgreen (Nov 14, 2009)

More acpi misery! Oh joy....

Symptoms:

   'shutdown -p now' shuts down but does not power off.
   The message 'acpi0 - Powering system off' is the last message

Software:

   FBSD 7.2 and 8.0 rc3, standard installations. No
   modifications.

Hardware:

    Generic PC with ECS k7s5a motherboard (SiS 735 chipset).
    Latst BIOS. Memory checked with memtest86+

Failed attempts at self help:

    I've reviewed Handbook, FAQ and Googled the problem.

Any ideas? Advice please.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 14, 2009)

Are you using amd64 or i386? I have the same problem as well, but it only occurs occasionally. No idea how to reproduce the problem yet.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm using the i386 version, I get the same problem with both 7.2 and 8.0 rc3. Win2000 can shut power down without a problem.


----------



## aragon (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like a buggy BIOS.  Some motherboard makers write their ACPI for Windows, Windows, and Windows.  Try an Intel board.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 16, 2009)

michaelrmgreen said:
			
		

> I'm using the i386 version, I get the same problem with both 7.2 and 8.0 rc3. Win2000 can shutpower down without a problem.



I'm running i386 as well. The motherboard is a Gigabyte one. Should we file a PR or is this unrelated to FreeBSD? I have no idea how to log or debug this though.


----------



## hedwards (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd try and see if it's a broken DSDT first. You might also try setting the relevant MIB to lie about the OS in the loader.conf.
hw.acpi.osname="Windows 2001"

Otherwise, you may need to just outright fix the DSDT and tell FreeBSD to use that. There's a few tutorials on the web about that.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you very much Mr/Ms Hedwards. I think, after Googling DSDT, you are bang on. 

I haven't tried to fix it yet, and I'm in two minds as to whether it's worth the effort, the k7s5a is a cheap Chinese motherboard. Maybe a browse of eBay is the path of least resistance. 

Still for others with a similar problem and more worthwhile hardware this may be the way forward. Thanks again.


----------

